# Dead End Drive-In Theater - USA - May 2016



## mookster (May 30, 2016)

OK now onto the place which was by far and away the most unexpected find of my trip.

We were driving towards another explore when we remembered that nearby was an old drive-in movie site so we decided to swing by and snap a few shots as there were apparently a couple of the old screens left. So we parked up and made our way onto the expanse of tarmac that once served as the parking lot, now all overgrown with trees and bushes. We were casually snapping away, taking photos of the two big screens (the third, largest, screen came down in a storm a few years ago) and the old speaker mounts which looked like strange alien probes growing out of the tarmac when I noticed a single storey building covered in graffiti so decided to investigate. In the style of the best clickbait journalism around, you'll never believe what we found...






















OK enough of the dull part...I poked my head into the building I had spotted and immediately called my friend over, because what I had just seen I couldn't quite take in. We quickly decided to run back to the car and grab our tripods and also my friend's girlfriend who was waiting for us to return so we could show her as well. So with our proper gear and other person in tow we went back...




































So that's two projectors right, but this particular establishment had three screens didn't it?

So shouldn't there be a third?

Oh yes, there was. And it was even more awesome than the other two.














































In all my seven years of exploring I have never been so surprised by a location before. Nobody bothers to explore this place as it simply looks like a boring empty space. Apart from a hole in the roof the room with the older projector inside has been completely untouched since the place closed in the 1990s.

It just goes to show no matter what a site looks like from the outside you should never write it off...​


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 31, 2016)

Looks like its untouched by vandals. Amazing what you can find just by being inquisitive. The Juliette cassette recorder is one of the worst ever made for sound reproduction, around late sixties to early seventies. And Simplex loudspeakers were made for drive-in theaters. This is a good post, probably the first drive-in theater to appear in these pages.


----------



## Brewtal (May 31, 2016)

Cracking stuff as always mate. Really enjoying all of your recent explores - keep em coming! : )


----------



## smiler (May 31, 2016)

That's a new one for me and it is different than I thought, is that your torch by the vice? I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 1, 2016)

Wow! Cracking find with so many goodies to see,I'm enjoying every inch of your tour!


----------



## mookster (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks guys, not my torch it's a location original 



flyboys90 said:


> Wow! Cracking find with so many goodies to see,I'm enjoying every inch of your tour!



Every trip I go on has better and better explores, I guess it comes with the amount of networking I get to do. I've got a great group of friends over there scattered mostly around New York state who deliver the goods


----------



## tazong (Jun 1, 2016)

Thats such a fantastic location and very unusual - well done young man you captured it so well and thanks so much for sharing - really have enjoyed your usa trip - have to say that was my favourite set - really nice.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

How random. Those retro projectors are beautiful! 
Thanks for sharing such a lovely set of photos


----------

